# So , Happy Birthday to my Wife of 36 years !



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2021)

I remind her everyday of how lucky she was to happen to find me . LOL , her response is where I get my foul mouth and bad attitude !


----------



## Steve-F (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats!!! We are having our 40th here in July!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow, congrats. Funny today is my lil brother's birthday & I think he was 36 yrs old & just turned 37.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats Dave!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 9, 2021)

I often say the credit goes to the wife for enduring us, but the pay back for our bad early behavior is menopause, so it evens out.


----------



## hotrats (Feb 9, 2021)

Congratulations! That's a accomplishment these days!!


----------



## mikey (Feb 9, 2021)

Happy birthday, Mrs. Dave!!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, I forgot to add that too....


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Steve-F said:


> Congrats!!! We are having our 40th here in July!



We hit 20 last fall.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 9, 2021)

We went past 32 in October.
Funny little tidbit... My brother was married Oct. 22, 1979.  We were married Oct. 22, 1988.  He had a daughter on Nov. 25.  I had a daughter on Nov. 25, 11 years after his...


----------



## jbobb1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mrs.Dave and congratulations you two! 
My wife's birthday is similar, just the numbers are turned around!
We'll mark 34 years married this year, but have been together for 47.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 10, 2021)

Damn!! If I added all of my 4 marriage together, I would not get 36 yrs..................


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm happy for Dave, I'm on 26,,,,,,this time


----------



## tjb (Feb 10, 2021)

7milesup said:


> We went past 32 in October.
> Funny little tidbit... My brother was married Oct. 22, 1979.  We were married Oct. 22, 1988.  He had a daughter on Nov. 25.  I had a daughter on Nov. 25, 11 years after his...


Yeah, but does he have  a mill, a lathe, a TIG welder and possibly an Eisen 1440 on the way?


----------



## alloy (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats!!!

I'm thankful every day to have my wife.  She puts up with me and my crazy schemes.   Got lucky.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 10, 2021)

tjb said:


> Yeah, but does he have  a mill, a lathe, a TIG welder and possibly an Eisen 1440 on the way?


Haha, no he doesn't.  What a slacker huh?!

Edit:
I will have to admit he had a pretty cool toy for many years.  He (and my other brother and nephew) ran two wheel drive pulling rigs.... So, here is his...
Sort of hijacking Dave's thread but he won't care, and if he does, too bad.


----------



## brino (Feb 10, 2021)

Congratulations Mrs. Dave for the birthday and both for the 36 years!

We hit our 27th anniversary here last week.......had take-out from a fancy local restaurant.

-brino


----------



## tjb (Feb 11, 2021)

You guys are all newlyweds!  My bride and I will celebrate FIFTY years in a few more months.  (And I wouldn't trade any one of them for a million dollars.)

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Steve-F (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^
Winner!!!


----------



## Yonathan100 (Feb 13, 2021)

Congrats


----------

